# Making keys with a router bow tie type



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

I need to make some keys for dovetail. bow tie type.
picture of the use in my workbench, allow the top to move without breaking or splitting somewhere. picture show how much the top has moved (expanded)Only one side glued, the bench rear apron side, the end of bench nor key is glued and the end of the bench is not glued to the top, allowing the 2-1/2 benchtop to move between the ends.








Here is the davetail & key(sawed & sanded). When making the bench I cut the keys on a band saw & sanded till they fit the pattern block. Bow tie socket were made with a 1/2" bit 2" long using a wedge shaped jig. I need to make these only 3/4" thick (not 1-1/2 like in the bench).
? Is there a way to make the key using the pattern block so it fits perfectly? & repeat it for several?


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Dave:

The technique is described, by Bill Hylton in one of his books, as the Inlay Technique. One template is used to cut both the keys/inlays and receptacles for the keys/inlays.

The technique is shown on http://www.newwoodworker.com/rotrinlays.html.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

I would suggest using the Inlay way, it can be a pain to use the 1/8" router bit the normal way but the chart below will let you use a 1/4" bit to get the job done...with a less of a chance of breaking the bit(s) 

====

=======


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

O.P. Also sells an inlay kit to use with 1/4" bits to if you are set up for their larger size template guides.

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BG-BGST-&product=IN027


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I didn't know the OP inlay kit would let you use the 1/4" bit,, not the norm most of them use 1/8" bit,,, or to say 98% of them do..use 1/4" shank, 1/8" cutter bits..

Inlay Bushing Kit
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm

Whiteside's brass Inlay Kit
http://woodworkersworld.net/router_bits_bit_accessories.shtml#inlaykit

==========





nickao65 said:


> O.P. Also sells an inlay kit to use with 1/4" bits to if you are set up for their larger size template guides.
> 
> http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BG-BGST-&product=IN027


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know when I purchased I actually only had 1/8" bits and had no idea it was set up for 1/4" bits. This was before I really used anything OP so I did not even know the template guides were a larger size. I had to make my own opening on an existing plate for it to work like you have shown.

Rockler has some nice inlay kits that use the 1/8" bit for 13.99 and free shipping! The bits are worth more than that so I got 5 of them. They are actually all brass even though the picture shows aluminum.

The price went back to 34.99 last night, sorry!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Sounds great how about a snapshot of the offset ring you made to work with the OP guide and the 1/4" bit,, would love to see how you made yours 


======


nickao65 said:


> I know when I purchased I actually only had 1/8" bits and had no idea it was set up for 1/4" bits. This was before I really used anything OP so I did not even know the template guides were a larger size. I had to make my own opening on an existing plate for it to work like you have shown.
> 
> Rockler has some nice inlay kits that use the 1/8" bit for 13.99 and free shipping! The bits are worth more than that so I got 5 of them. They are actually all brass even though the picture shows aluminum.
> 
> The price went back to 34.99 last night, sorry!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

No problem. I started setting up all my new OP last night and have been taking pictures. I probably will start a new thread showing all my new OP stuff and how it works and I will add the offset ring picture too. I do not think I have any pictures how I did it though, I'll check.

I do not love the vac option on the OP table so I drilled a hole in the face of the unit and added a blast gate so I do not have to run the vacuum hose behind and around the back of the unit.

Any idea how to turn their jointer fence into a 1/32" jointer fence from a 1/16" jointer fence? I am afraid I am going to screw it up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

You can run it over the jointer but it's a good bet you may end up with a nice white door stop...

Just put some hvy.paper ( photo paper ) on the infeed side of the fence,this will move the stock out, it's hard to get any thing to stick to the white poly.but double sided carpet tape will do the job...but you will need to replace it from time to time.  and check it all the time ..use the wide stuff ( 2 1/2" wide ) I like the 3M....

====




nickao65 said:


> No problem. I started setting up all my new OP last night and have been taking pictures. I probably will start a new thread showing all my new OP stuff and how it works and I will add the offset ring picture too. I do not think I have any pictures how I did it though, I'll check.
> 
> I do not love the vac option on the OP table so I drilled a hole in the face of the unit and added a blast gate so I do not have to run the vacuum hose behind and around the back of the unit.
> 
> Any idea how to turn their jointer fence into a 1/32" jointer fence from a 1/16" jointer fence? I am afraid I am going to screw it up.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Exactly why I was afraid to run it through the jointer. I was trying to think how to glue something to the infeed side like a piece of thin counter laminate with epoxy, but gave up on it.

The photo paper idea with tape sounds good I'll give it a try, thanks!


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

So the answer is "I need to buy an inlay kit".
This router woodworking seems to always be buy something.
Still waiting on my last order from OP & Leevallley, & got caught when the credit card bill came.
So budget CEO says "No Mas"
So I guess I'll have to cut on a band saw & sand them close, or come up with a way to use what I have. It worked for the workbench.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dave

" This router woodworking seems to always be buy something. "
hahahahahahaha you got it hahahaha

"I need to buy an inlay kit"
No,, take a hard look at the chart I posted, if you have a set of brass guides you can get it done without buying a inlay kit  then the boss will be off your back   

Make your own templates, just some of the ones I have hanging on the wall 




=====



Bogydave said:


> So the answer is "I need to buy an inlay kit".
> This router woodworking seems to always be buy something.
> Still waiting on my last order from OP & Leevallley, & got caught when the credit card bill came.
> So budget CEO says "No Mas"
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautifully made patterns Bj, they they illustrate skill, patience and dedication to your hobby.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Nick

Still waiting for your snapshot of your guide and offset ting to take on the 1/4" bit 

Just one quick snapshot will do the trick I think 



========



bobj3 said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> Sounds great how about a snapshot of the offset ring you made to work with the OP guide and the 1/4" bit,, would love to see how you made yours
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

If I'm understanding the chart correctly, you can still use different guides & bits with OP's inlays templates.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ken

You got it , the 1/8" router bit can be a real PIA to use..it takes so long to hog out the pocket and they break so easy..


==




Hamlin said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> If I'm understanding the chart correctly, you can still use different guides & bits with OP's inlays templates.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hey Nick
> 
> Still waiting for your snapshot of your guide and offset ting to take on the 1/4" bit
> 
> ...


Sounds so simple doesn't it?

But we all have busy lives. Both my wife and daughter snatched the two cameras, they have been away at a science competition(Building a robot), which she coincidentally won and now is going down state for. 

Then a Pom Pom competition and finally, trying out for the lead of Annie for a play she got a call back. 

I have not seen the cameras or the girls in almost 4 days. I am home with the twins and the other three kids are all away at friends, other parents or their own apartment. I am having fun but can't really go in the shop though.

My 6 year olds took a bunch of plywood and made a large 3 foot by 3 foot box(12" wide) and glued the corners with tight bond III all while I was sitting here on the internet. This thing was sitting with the 12" wide portion of the ply flat, not on edge! That box was lifted up and I can not believe it held together with just glue, it's only 1/8" ply! They used bottles of glue, a table and backpack to hold the corners in place while the glue dried.

The twins look like they will be the only ones that like woodworking, just amazing they pulled it off. I did not even know what they were making until Vanessa came in and asked for a clamp!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

Cherish these moments my friend.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know my oldest is 24 and my twins are 6 and I am resigned to the fact no more babies from me. I love little kids, my wife likes them older, so it all works out. I guess I have to wait for grand kids to have anymore little ones. 

My 6 year olds will be twenty in a blink, I know I have been through it and do regret some things I missed with some of the other kids. Not this time!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

My oldest is 44,,, the grand kids are the best time for me , you can spoil the hell out of them and send them home at the end of the day   

Just a little pay back for me  


========



nickao65 said:


> I know my oldest is 24 and my twins are 6 and I am resigned to the fact no more babies from me. I love little kids, my wife likes them older, so it all works out. I guess I have to wait for grand kids to have anymore little ones.
> 
> My 6 year olds will be twenty in a blink, I know I have been through it and do regret some things I missed with some of the other kids. Not this time!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob check out my latest link of the kids dancing! You can make one with your grand kids really easy.

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/10835-happy-holiday.html


----------

